# AquaNano 60 - First attempt at a high tech planted



## stryder (25 Jul 2017)

So this is my first attempt and thought I would share my journey here to learn from mistakes (i'm sure I will make many!) and get feedback.

Tank is an AquaNano 60 - 60cm long, 40cm depth and 47cm tall.

Substrate:
ADA Power Sand Special S
ADA Amazonia aquasoil
ADA Mekong Sand

Lighting:
Standard 4 colour LED that came with the tank, potentially upgrade in the future.
[EDIT] Replace Standard LED with Kessil A150W Amazon Sun (first gen)

CO2:
CO2art Sodastream kit, running currently at 1 bubble/second. Fishless (about 6 weeks) running at 2-3 bubbles/sec

Ferts: Tropica premium/specialised, now switched/trialling TNC Complete 10ml per week (post water change), looking at building a DIY doser.

Plants:
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Rotala sp. Wallichii
Rotala sp. Vietnam
Ludwigia perennis
Staurogyne Repens
Anubias sp. Barteri Nana
Anubias sp. Barteri
Microsorum Trident
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Weeping Moss Vesicularia ferriei

Livestock (current)
12 x Rummynose tetra
6  x Corydoras Adolfoi
5  x Amano shrimp
4  x Ottocinclus sp.

Livestock (future)
Dwarf cichlid, either a pair or Apistos or Rams, undecided.
Maybe a school or ember or green neon tetras, but this will push stocking to just beyond limits.

A few progress pictures, its been running for 9 weeks currently.


----------



## SeanOB (25 Jul 2017)

looking good and very healthy growth! subscribed


----------



## stryder (26 Jul 2017)

Thanks! Time to start trimming a little more


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jul 2017)

Looking good, nice growth 

Son has same tank which we have just modified the sump slightly so he can fit more media in there.

What light are you using ATM ? as its obviously not the one that came with the tank.


----------



## stryder (26 Jul 2017)

Thanks 

Yeh i've done the same regarding the sump - compressed the supplied sponges and added some filter floss along with not using those (useless) "slide in" type carbon/media trays they provide and used more media. Also I changed the pump outlet to use a spray bar from another filter to reduce flow, working quite well.

In terms on light - its actually the standard one that came with the tank! I thought I would give it a try and it seems to be working out ok for the moment, I have to say I was in a store this week which had the tank for sale and it did have a different light with it so I might have an updated model. It has two goose neck that clamp on the back of the tank, and 4 colour LED.


----------



## Zeus. (26 Jul 2017)

Sons only has one gooseneck on his original light.  His HC failed, but he didnt have CO2 at the time and wouldnt listen.


----------



## stryder (26 Jul 2017)

Ah that's probably a shorter light as well. To be honest the HC struggled to get going for me, its my first time use ADA Aquasoil and its quite large and soft...which made it difficult for me at least to get the HC to stay put! I would have to almost daily replant pieces that would be floating. But it eventually did take hold. Still a little patchy but hoping it will fill out over time.

No pearling or anything but steady growth by the looks of things..


----------



## James Bamford (8 Mar 2018)

Hi mate,

I have the exact same tank and I'm currently running my low tech setup on an eheim Ecco pro 300. I've done away with the filter media in the back and just use my eheim.

Your tank is coming on really well I hope everything's still running smoothly. I'm hoping to upgrade mine to high tech soon. Are you still using the standard sump filter in the back chambers along with the pump and the original media that comes with the tank or are you using a canister?

I'm just trying to weigh up my options


----------



## stryder (8 Mar 2018)

Hello mate,

Yeh its still going, some small changes to the tank.

I am using the standard sump, but compressed the sponges a little and added some filter floss into the mix, and a mix of ceramic media that came with and mature media from another tank.I add extra in there as well for more tanks should I need them. Other than that the pump is the same, I use a mini spray bar as the outlet which is underwater just to slow the flow a little - also the compressed sponges so it down so the normal outlet nozzle pushes too much water through and cause the level to drop in the pump chamber.

For me the standard filtration has been fine, I guess it depends on your livestock choices as well...

I'll get some pics up in the next couple days.


----------



## James Bamford (8 Mar 2018)

Sounds good mate I remember the initial setup of mine before I changed to my canister. I recall the pump being super powerful blowing at the glass and disturbing the substrate even when angling it up quite a bit haha. I am contemplating the idea of trying it again though if I can convince myself of a decent setup with it.

I remember getting a thick biofilm on the surface of the water in the chambers too because the water's surface is still. What's your experience with this?

Pics would be good, I'd be interested to see how you have your spray bar and the back chamber set up if it's possible to get a photo some how . I'm just waiting on my CO2 to arrive alongside a few other bits and bobs and then I'm more or less ready to start.

My eheim Ecco pro 300 is a good filter nonetheless but I just didn't know if it cuts it flow wise once it's filled with its media and a bit of gunk.

Cheers.


----------



## stryder (11 Mar 2018)

I was also getting a biofilm in the chambers - what I did at the time was put some spare frogbit or salvina in the chambers so they covered the surface 100%, this worked quite well. But in the end I ended up putting some Pothos in all the chambers which also worked - but not as well. The tank has an eheim surface skimmer as well that kicks in for an hour or so a day.

Couple pics of the tank following a water change so you can see what's what, I removed the HC Cuba, it was growing well but started to suffer when the mosses started to grow out and block its light- they got huge and out of control! But i've since cut them back, also the Crypt in the corner is huge, but I like it like that  Also my Anubias is flowering


----------



## miah431 (11 Mar 2018)

stryder said:


> I was also getting a biofilm in the chambers - what I did at the time was put some spare frogbit or salvina in the chambers so they covered the surface 100%, this worked quite well. But in the end I ended up putting some Pothos in all the chambers which also worked - but not as well. The tank has an eheim surface skimmer as well that kicks in for an hour or so a day.
> 
> Couple pics of the tank following a water change so you can see what's what, I removed the HC Cuba, it was growing well but started to suffer when the mosses started to grow out and block its light- they got huge and out of control! But i've since cut them back, also the Crypt in the corner is huge, but I like it like that  Also my Anubias is flowering


What's your current live stock. I have the same tank as well. Do you have a lid on your tank?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stryder (13 Mar 2018)

miah431 said:


> What's your current live stock. I have the same tank as well. Do you have a lid on your tank?



Current stocking:
5 Amano Shrimp
3 Corydoras Adolfoi (3 perished)
10 Rummynose Tetra
6 Kubotai Rasbora
1 Otto

And i've literally just added these - my Dad shut down a tank so I took the fish:
1 Bronze Corydora
5 Harlequin Rasbora
4 Cheery Barbs


----------



## miah431 (13 Mar 2018)

stryder said:


> Current stocking:
> 5 Amano Shrimp
> 3 Corydoras Adolfoi (3 perished)
> 10 Rummynose Tetra
> ...


Do the rummynose school together and are they active? I was looking to get some for my tank in future.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stryder (13 Mar 2018)

miah431 said:


> Do the rummynose school together and are they active? I was looking to get some for my tank in future.



Absolutely, in my opinion they are one of the tightest schooling fish i've ever kept. With the latest additions they are a little spooked at the moment but I'm sure this will settle down.


----------



## James Bamford (13 Mar 2018)

That's looking really well Stryder thanks for the photos they've given me a better understanding.

Can I ask which powerhead that is you are using? Is it a Koralia Nano 900? That was another thought, to run one alongside my canister and see how I go rather than just straight out buying a larger filter.

How are you finding the eheim skimmer? I have one too, have you had any daredevil fish/shrimps caught inside it? I have mine tucked in the back left chamber where the inlet slots are. You don't get the extra flow obviously as it is literally aiming at the glass in the chamber but you get a bit more protection against livestock getting sucked in. 

Also what are your thoughts on the TNC Complete. I'm torn between giving that a go or just doing standard E.I dry ferts.

My fire extinguisher came today that I'll be using for my CO2 so now I've pretty much got everything on my list for the setup. Just a case of stripping mine down and re-doing it all when I get a free weekend. 

Cheers


----------



## stryder (14 Mar 2018)

James Bamford said:


> That's looking really well Stryder thanks for the photos they've given me a better understanding.
> 
> Can I ask which powerhead that is you are using? Is it a Koralia Nano 900? That was another thought, to run one alongside my canister and see how I go rather than just straight out buying a larger filter.
> 
> ...



No problem 

Yep that's the Koralia Nano 900, what with dampening the flow with the mini spray bar I wanted to make sure I still had good circulation and it does the trick. 

I haven't had any issues with fish jumping into the skimmer yet! One rummynose did jump into the sump chamber once when I was running it without the lid and spooked them at night so the lid is back on! I only run the skimmer for an hour a day on timer and so far no issues.

TNC complete - well its been ok, although I found that running the tropica ferts at the beginning was doing a better job - this was fishless though and I had my CO2 cranked up as well, so might be just that. Others have had great success with it.

Awesome, i'll keep an eye out for when you start your tank! I'm getting the urge to re-scape and switch things around...but like you say its more about time to do it!!


----------



## Kitbag (1 Apr 2018)

Hi, I’m looking at this tank as a possible option for my first planted tank. I have a few questions and would appreciate it if any owners can answer some/any of them:

What is the internal dimension from the front of the glass to the front of the filter, I.e. the usable display part of the tank?
How are you diffusing your co2?
Do you think it would be possible to put the return pump on the base of the back compartment and connect a pipe to it?  I thought that may enable the use of an inline diffuser.  
Do you think a light such as the Chihiros which sits on the aquarium glass sides could be used with the cover glass in place?
Would you recommend the tank?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## stryder (1 Apr 2018)

Hi @Kitbag

I have some answers for you 

What is the internal dimension from the front of the glass to the front of the filter, I.e. the usable display part of the tank?
It's 12inches / 30 cm from front glass to sump.
How are you diffusing your co2?
I use a bazooka diffuser which bubbles into the pump and into then the tank.
Do you think it would be possible to put the return pump on the base of the back compartment and connect a pipe to it?  I thought that may enable the use of an inline diffuser.
Yeh there is enough space, if I remember correctly it even came with some pipe you could use to do this and an elbow..if memory serves.
Do you think a light such as the Chihiros which sits on the aquarium glass sides could be used with the cover glass in place?
Hmm.. you might need to cut some slots into the plastic lip that holds the glass
Would you recommend the tank?
Yes, it's a decent tank with filtration tucked away in the rear sump with space for bits and bobs


----------



## stryder (1 Apr 2018)

Couple of updates:

- Added a pic of the plastic lip that holds the top glass cover in place.
- Got hold of a second hand Kessil A150W Amazon Sun for a decent price on eBay.
- Moved some bits in the tank to open up more space and planted some crypts from the mother plant in the corner as well as trim and plant some of the S. Repens. 
- Added 6 baby Cory Adolfoi that just came out of quarantine along with 2 Ottos 
- It needs a clean! Will do this shortly
- Next I will get some new carpeting plants and potentially a DIY fert doser.


----------



## Kitbag (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks Stryder, I appreciate the answers. I’m leaning towards this tank as I like the hidden filtration and heating.


----------



## miah431 (5 Apr 2018)

Do you find that the light makes a difference? The stock light makes the tank look weird in pictures.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stryder (6 Apr 2018)

miah431 said:


> Do you find that the light makes a difference? The stock light makes the tank look weird in pictures.



Initially the stock light was fine, if a little on the dull side it was able to grow my plants just fine including hc cuba etc.. I have found the kessil A LOT brighter and im dosing ferts more and am seeing good growth on my S.Repens for examples which before wasnt growing as healthily.


----------



## James Bamford (7 Apr 2018)

Hi guys,

It's been almost 2 weeks now since I set up my first high tech tank in this same tank. I was speaking to Stryder a few weeks ago in this thread. Regarding the questions, I think I would have answered them exactly the same. I was looking at twinstar lights first of all and due to mine having the lid on as well, I was unsure if the legs of unit would fit, but as stryder had said - you would have to adapt the plastic clips which the glass lid sits in I presume. Anyway, I was looking about and managed to find a brand new sealed Kessil A160we Tuna Sun on eBay for £50 less than the standard price. The light is super bright and gives a natural shimmer effect but on this model in particular you get the luxury of having 2 adjustable knobs where you can adjust intensity (brightness) and also colour (spectrum - 6000k to 9000k). I am still trialling this light obviously but the reviews of Kessil units speak for themselves.

I am also diffusing my CO2 via a bazooka atomiser which is sat in the main tank. I did try running through the inlet of my canister filter as some people have success with that and it also reduces the micro bubbles or 'sprite water' / '7up' effect but my filter ended up constantly trickling which was mildly annoying so I switched back to the main tank. The first method did give me a lime green drop checker a lot easier with a slower bubble per second rate however I didn't feel the trickling noise was going to be sustainable as the tank is in my bedroom! Some anecdotal evidence also suggests it's better to have fully dissolved CO2 as well as CO2 micro bubbles in the water column for overall plant growth. 

I am also using a Koralia nano 900 powerhead alongside my filter outlet which is great for overall flow and pushing nutrients and CO2 to all areas of my tank and removing any dead spots.

I think this tank is great to begin with. If I could point out one downside is that it is not made from the high clarity low iron glass which you see a lot of nature aquariums made of on here so you don't get the full on 'Amano style' look but his is purely just me being picky. Other than that the tank is spot on.

I'm half dosing the Aquascaper complete plant food at the minute whilst my tank cycles with the aqua soil and plants and I'm following the ADA recommended water change schedule whilst monitoring ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. I did get a massive ammonia spike at the start which wasn't alarming as this was expected but I dealt with it accordingly allowing some to remain for the cycle. I also got the slimy fungus you get on my redmoor root. It seems to be going down a bit now. This was neither a concern as this was expected too and it will go eventually but all I am doing for now is lightly siphoning it around the spots where I have moss so that it doesn't suffocate the plant.

Other than that it seems to be going well. Plants are beginning to show signs of settling in and getting that lush green CO2 injected look. It's just the waiting game and patience is key. I will keep my eye on the cycle and also watch out for any algae. After this I will add my colony of red cherry shrimp I have in a holding tank from my old setup. Will keep everyone on this thread posted as the weeks go by. 

Cheers


----------



## James Bamford (7 Apr 2018)

Here's a few pictures from setup on 27/03/18 to today:




 

 

 



I have various stem plants behind the redmoor which are steadily growing each and hopefully should start to busy out a bit when I begin pruning etc.


----------



## Kitbag (7 Apr 2018)

It’s coming on nicely. I’m following with interest.  Do you think that the power head and the shrimp would be compatible?  I had been thinking along these lines, but wondered if the shrimp would be ok.


----------



## James Bamford (7 Apr 2018)

I think it should be ok. As you can see my powerhead is situated relatively high up on the right so I think the shrimp will spend the majority of their time on the plants and decor. I was originally going to go with a larger filter to increase my turnover and flow rate. This would be better for the shrimps as the inlet is situated in the rear sump to avoid any shrimp casualties and also avoids an extra piece of equipment in the main display. I decided on a small powerhead for now as this was the cheaper option and I hope I can yield similar results.

If you meant regarding the tank being too turbulent for the shrimp - it isn't too much, I feel the Koralia nano 900 is ideal for this tank. It hits the front glass and goes round the tank to the left and then round the back pushing water through and around my stem plants.

 I will keep you updated.


----------



## Kitbag (7 Apr 2018)

Thanks, I’m interested to know how it goes.  My concern was about the shrimp getting chopped up in the power head. 

Having said that I have powerheads in both of my marine tanks and have never had a shrimp casualty. I wasn’t sure if that was down to the large size of the shrimps or due to the way powerheads work.


----------



## stryder (10 Apr 2018)

Looking good @James Bamford!


----------



## James Bamford (10 Apr 2018)

stryder said:


> Looking good @James Bamford!


----------



## miah431 (12 Apr 2018)

Do you think it would be worth changing the stock light if you do not dose c02? Mine is low tech. I'll send a picture over the weekend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stryder (16 Apr 2018)

miah431 said:


> Do you think it would be worth changing the stock light if you do not dose c02? Mine is low tech. I'll send a picture over the weekend.



@miah431 if you are getting good enough grow and have plants that are too demanding there is a need per say. With the stock light I had I was getting decent growth and growing things like HC Cuba, but was dosing of course. 

One thing I never had an issue with was algae, which now with the kessil I am getting - nothing out of control but it was fairly well balanced with the stock light.


----------



## foxfish (17 Apr 2018)

Your tank was looking great with the stock light ... bright light equals algae, can you turn down the brightness?
Your anubias is going to roast under that light.
The problem with hight intensity lighting, is trying to match the amount of C02 without killing the fish.
I suspect that the algae you are now seeing will just be the tip of an iceberg!


----------



## stryder (17 Apr 2018)

foxfish said:


> Your tank was looking great with the stock light ... bright light equals algae, can you turn down the brightness?
> Your anubias is going to roast under that light.
> The problem with hight intensity lighting, is trying to match the amount of C02 without killing the fish.
> I suspect that the algae you are now seeing will just be the tip of an iceberg!



Unfortunately it's an early model without a dimmer dial, I'm going to adjust the photo period and have just started dosing co2 again - ran out of gas for a couple weeks. So hoping that should sort it!


----------



## miah431 (17 Apr 2018)

I think I'm going to stick with the stock light for now then. This is my tank. I just feel that the light looks a bit dull.





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (17 Apr 2018)

There are thousands upon thousands of post on this forum based around using too much light & algae issues!
Both of you guys tanks looked great with the standard light, I would concentrate on Co2, flow & tank cleanliness 
Stryder, perhaps you can raise your light up higher?


----------



## miah431 (15 May 2018)

So my standard light has died. Is there way I can just replace the led bulb thing? Or do I have to buy something completely new? If so what can I buy within a £60 range. The tank dimensions are 60cm X 40cm

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (16 May 2018)

Hi
I got the 80cm aquanano and i use the chihiros a series. Work great.

Found this at a price for £53.99 

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chihiros-A...629839?itemId=382086629839&varId=650984253300

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Zeus. (16 May 2018)

Son has chihiros a series plus a401 on his aqua nano 60 has a TC420 I got him too. Have asked him to send me a pic showing the light


----------



## Zeus. (16 May 2018)

He does have his light low.


----------



## James Bamford (17 Jun 2018)

Haven't been on here for a while guys so here's a few updated photos, tank is about 2 1/2 months old now. Everything is growing in nicely especially the HC Cuba which I was a little sceptical about at the start. I have to keep trimming it and it just keeps on growing and pearling. I did have a Koralia nano powerhead in at the start like Stryder for a bit of extra flow but it was too turbulent in my opinion and also gassed off a lot of CO2. I was a bit worried about removing it in case it had a negative impact however since getting rid everything seems to be as it was and the tank is a lot calmer. The fish also seem a lot happier. I hope everyone else's is still going good, it would be good to see some more photos!


----------



## James Bamford (17 Jun 2018)

Current livestock are:

10 x Green Neon Tetras
10 x Espei Rasboras
2 x Otocinclus
20-30 Red Cherry Shrimp


----------



## foxfish (17 Jun 2018)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## lazybones51 (19 Jun 2018)

Absolutely love this, great job


----------



## Guiller (20 Jun 2018)

Beautiful tank! would you care to please share a couple tips on how you are growing the weeping moss so lush and healthy? I see you started initially with just a few clumps of moss along the wood and now it is completely covered in moss. How did you manage that? did the moss spread by itself that quickly? does this moss ends up attaching itself to the wood if you give it the time? thanks!


----------



## James Bamford (24 Jun 2018)

Cheers guys appreciate the kind comments 



Guiller said:


> Beautiful tank! would you care to please share a couple tips on how you are growing the weeping moss so lush and healthy? I see you started initially with just a few clumps of moss along the wood and now it is completely covered in moss. How did you manage that? did the moss spread by itself that quickly? does this moss ends up attaching itself to the wood if you give it the time? thanks!



Guiller, if you're talking about mine, this is actually Christmas moss that I have. The original poster - Stryder used weeping moss.

I just spread the moss sparsely initially. I used the gel type superglue. Not too dense to allow ample flow and nutrients to flow throughout it whilst it took hold. Then it's just patience more than anything. Good light, sufficient nutrients and time really. Keep trimming it along the way to keep it neat and not let it get overgrown.

P.S @stryder sorry to hijack your thread!


----------



## Guiller (26 Jun 2018)

Oh, that's right, my mistake, I did not note they were two different tanks.
Anyway, christmas moss does attach itself to the wood, right? and weeping moss does not? that is why I was asking when I saw your wood was fully covered, I thought you had managed that effect with weeping moss.


----------



## James Bamford (26 Jun 2018)

The Christmas moss does yes, I am unsure about the weeping moss


----------



## Tankless (6 Jan 2020)

Hi, are any of these tanks still ongoing? My previous username no longer works. I went abroad for a little bit and came back to a tank filled with all sorts of algae, mainly bba. Going to make some changes to the tank. This is what it currently looks like after a big clean and removing half the plant population of what remains. I've also had a build up of limescale on the glass. I will post an update of the changes over the coming weeks.


----------



## Tankless (15 Jan 2020)

Over the last ten days, I have made changes to the tank. I started with the right hand side and added an XL manzanita piece (smaller in thickness). A week later I did the same to the left hand side. I ordered the two pieces of manzanita in separate orders with the same description. The second piece isn't ideal (the straight log) but I did my best to do something with it. I also moved my wendtii to the back and planeted marsilea hirsuta and staurogyne repens. I will be installing my co2 system towards the end of the week.


----------



## Cd2021 (20 May 2021)

Hi All, 
Did any of you upgrade the pump in the back or just use a power head to up the flow in the tank?

Thanks
Chris


----------

